# Thursday Afternoon Trinity County 10pt



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Got this guy right at last light, measured 19.5" inside spread. He was working a series of scrapes alongside a creek.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck!!!, the last few hunts I've been on I have been doing the same, my prob is tooooo many of them, gonna go this eve and start breaking some overhanging branches off the ones I cant see. I've got prob 40-50 along the edge of clearcut, I just have to be there when he is....


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on a fine buck!
BB


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Great Deer!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

nice buck


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

well done sir


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!!

Congrats!!


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations on a nice one!


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice Deer, Congrats!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats!! I've seen some nice bucks coming out of Trinity Cty this year..MI7


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good buck, congrats


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good Buck!! Congrats on a real stud.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great buck


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*picked up the mount today*

Another great job by Connie-Mac at Creative Feathers Taxidermy!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That dude looks great thanks for showing good job done.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Turned the ears kind of different. I like it, makes it unique.


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Turned the ears kind of different. I like it, makes it unique.


Yeah, he sweeps the ears back slightly and it really makes the antlers look wide.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Redsmacker said:


> Yeah, he sweeps the ears back slightly and it really makes the antlers look wide.


Looks great!! In the late 80s I did the same with a deer of mine, my dad was ******, he hated it, don't know about making the horns look wider, I did it cuz it looks really good. He backed off on his dislike when folks stated wanting it done for theirs...


----------



## rog052 (Jul 4, 2015)

beautiful buck. last light is always buck time


----------

